# New show prospect



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm not a fan of shar-peis, but that is one cute little pup!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

D'aww, ha, he's really cute, lol. Is she going to show him if he proves he can go somewhere?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Have to admit I know nothing about this breed, but OMG does this puppy ever look cute ! just adorable !! I hope he does turn out show quality so your friend can enjoy showing him.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Not a breed that I would ever have, but I'm curious what the breeders like and don't like about him. I don't know the standard, but I like his topline and front assembly. I wonder if his tail and feet could be tighter. Should he have more wrinkles at this age? I love the color, but I don't see it at the shows. If this a hard color to show?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I like the fact that he is not too wrinkled - I suspect it is one of those "breed type" aspects that has become over-exaggerated, and can cause the poor dog lots of problems. He looks solid and sound - if a bit dopey. (But then I like dogs that look back at you with a bit of a gleam in their eye - like poodles!)


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> Not a breed that I would ever have, but I'm curious what the breeders like and don't like about him. I don't know the standard, but I like his topline and front assembly. I wonder if his tail and feet could be tighter. Should he have more wrinkles at this age? I love the color, but I don't see it at the shows. If this a hard color to show?



No generally a Shar-pei has less wrinkles as they age. Since he already looks like a mini version of an adult I think he will only have wrinkles around his head/face and maybe some on the shoulders. 

Yes the blue is hard to show just like with any " non typical colors" in poodles and other breeds

here is what one breeder said : 
I'm assuming he is approx. 8-10 wks. old. His ear set looks fine, and it will probably come up as he gets older. I wouldn't worry about that. At this time, his topline is not correct. It should be higher in the rear. His muzzle could use a little more padding, but I wouldn't worry about that now either. I love his short back and he has nice balance. Also, I'm assuming his bite is correct and his tongue is lavender. The important criteria would be movement. If his movement is good, that is a good indication that his basic structure is correct.He is otherwise a very cute puppy. I'm curious to know what his background is. Some breeders only breed dogs that will produce color, and the problem with that is.....all the recessive genes are continually reproduced. It's important that they mix some fawns or reds in the breeding program in order to maintain the soundness and structure of future generations. 



Here is another breeders opinion :

He is VERY young to tell much about yet. His coat looks quite soft but then he IS a puppy. Eyes look very nice. Ears are low but maybe they will come up a bit in time. Good he has good pigment and bite though bite can change. Front looks so so right now and bone is not very heavy. Fairly light but maybe it will get better??? Topline and tail set are OK for now. Balance looks good. Nothing outstanding but nothing terrible either for now. As you said a surprise for a blue and not coming for a well known breeder etc. only time will tell. GOOD LUCK.


Another : ( this breeder actually breds for dilute colors in shar-peis)

SO cute! Ruffles appears to be short backed, front (shoulder)/rear angulation seem well balanced. Love the tailset and it’s on the showside which is fantastic….sure does a lot for the outline of the dog. He is a bit short on leg right now. How heavy is he? Nice clear eyes, he looks like he may come from mini (or smaller within standard lines)…something about his head…..I could be wrong. He’s just a bit short on stop. He does have nice wrinkling framing his face. How’s his bit? Does it scissor? And pigment…is it filled in?

I wouldn’t worry about the ears his set is ok it’s more that they are bigger…but they grow into them, they aren’t tiny right now but will be fine as he grows into them. Some of our blue lines tend to have a bigger ear than our fawns/reds. 

Ruffles definitely fits the standard and shows promise in pictures….it will be interesting to see how he moves….his rear may be a bit much for his front as he is a bit short on leg right now and well angulated. I think he may not converge on the coming/going….right now due to his short leg (which will change as he matures)? BTW -Do you have any front pics? I only saw one but he’s not straight on….


----------

